# New Birth Crowns Eddie Long as King



## Ithacagurl (Feb 1, 2012)

Words fail me.....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=AVkoQHCXSK8


----------



## Renewed1 (Feb 1, 2012)

erplexed

Le sigh!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 2, 2012)

I wonder what he told his congregation once this was all over.  Did he clarify that he is not a king?  Did he tell them that there is only one King and His name is Jesus?

When guests come to a church, there are times that the minister/pastor of that church doesn't really know what is going to be said.  He (Eddie Long) did not call himself a king, but this guest did.  He went along with this, but he did not look too happy about it.

I'm really curious as to what he said about all of this after the fact.

If there is someone on this forum who goes to the church and knows, would you please PM me and let me know.

I'm not going to say anything.  I will let my yea be yea and my nay be nay until further information.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm going to bed; it's late and I need to be silent.    

Sweet sleep everyone


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Feb 2, 2012)

I could not watch the whole thing. A mess. It is full of manipulation to control the people even further. It is witchcraft. We are all made kings and priests unto our God only through Christ. There are no commoners in His King. 

Folks are tired of this God king pastor foolishness. This is why many are running out for safety. It is not safe to sit under prideful, controlling leaders. They twist the scriptures to benefit their agenda and build their own kingdoms. But God is coming for all of this mess. They are bewitching the people of God and I am not scared to stand up against it. I am tired of this "don't put your mouth on the man of God". While they are steadily raping and robbing the people. Not so...wrong is wrong.

It is very important to know the Lord for yourself!!


----------



## Laela (Feb 2, 2012)

Ya'll just pray for the man and this congregation...prayer changes things...


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 2, 2012)

Laela said:


> Ya'll just pray for the man and this congregation...prayer changes things...



I agree.  I feel so broken for the Body of Christ and for everyopne involved in this heartbreak.  We MUST Pray!


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Feb 2, 2012)

*He is not above reproach. *

Therefore an overseer must be above reproach, the husband of one wife, sober-minded, self-controlled, respectable, hospitable, able to teach,not given to drunkenness, not violent but gentle, not quarrelsome, not a lover of money. 1 Tim 3:2-3


..."but that he should be a man against whom no charge of immorality, or of holding false doctrine, is alleged. His conduct should be irreprehensible or irreproachable. Undoubtedly it means that if "any" charge could be brought against him implying moral obliquity, he is not fit for the office. He should be a man of irreproachable character for truth, honesty, chastity, and general uprightness." Barnes Commentary


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 2, 2012)

Health&hair28 said:


> *He is not above reproach. *
> 
> Therefore an overseer must be above reproach, the husband of one wife, sober-minded, self-controlled, respectable, hospitable, able to teach,not given to drunkenness, not violent but gentle, not quarrelsome, not a lover of money. 1 Tim 3:2-3
> 
> ...



I feel so grieved.   I fear more is coming to the surface about others.


----------



## Laela (Feb 2, 2012)

Health&hair28, Shimmie, you know what? I did watch the vid and no words. Prayer is so needed. Exposure is good for the body of Christ, because it really hurts to see manipulation in the Body of Christ, no matter who it is! We really need to pray... the fight is in the spirit realm. It's may get tiring, but keep your arms propped up.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Feb 2, 2012)

like many of you I have no words ...smh


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 2, 2012)

Laela said:


> Health&hair28, Shimmie, you know what? I did watch the vid and no words. Prayer is so needed. Exposure is good for the body of Christ, because it really hurts to see manipulation in the Body of Christ, no matter who it is! We really need to pray... the fight is in the spirit realm. It's may get tiring, but keep your arms propped up.



Okay... for some reason, I'm not 'sensing' that he is comfortable with this.  He seems 'distant'.   I don't see him as feeling he is deserving of this.  Perhaps he is feeling 'grateful' to have someone on his side.  

I sense 'fear' in him, and perhaps a sense of being broken or in the process of it.   

Here's one thing I know about God's Word.  Whatever you say, it will come to pass.  Meaning that this man has preached over and over about repentance and being right with God.    Therefore these words will come to life in his life. 

Remember when Nathan the Prophet met with King David and gave David the parable of the sin committed against Bathsheba's husband Uriah?  Nathan said the man's only sheep was stolen... etc.   David replied with a sentence upon the man who committed the sin.    Nathan's response to David, "the man is 'YOU'.      (2 Samuel Chapter 12)

Bishop Long cannot escape the Words of God which have proceeded from his mouth.   

May I share this as well?  

Somewhere in this whole mess, the facts have been exploited.  I'm not validating Bishop Long.   No, not at all.     It's just that something else is not right on the other side as well.  I don't quite know what it is.   Yet, I'm praying for repentance all around.   The truth has to come forth to set everyone free, including the Church which has been so torn from all of this. Our Church Body needs healing from this.    

I hope my post is making sense, everyone.   Let me know.  I'm open and listening.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Feb 2, 2012)

^^I watched the first 5-10 seconds (but read the article) I think I'll go back and check out out later


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 2, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ^^I watched the first 5-10 seconds (but read the article) I think I'll go back and check out out later



Thanks, "Healthy Hair".   

I feel so compelled to pray for this man.  Really pray.  He's struggling with something and as well as I know that everyone has struggles, this man needs serious intercession.   Maybe it's for strength to tell the truth.  I don't know.   

Seriously, I truly do not know what the 'real' truth is.  The lies and withholding of 'evidence' is on both sides.  Both sides are holding back the real truth.   I pray that it's broken so that healing can prevail on all sides of this tragedy. 

When someone prays and wraps a person in a ceremony such as this, the truth has to prevail.  It's has to follow.   Healing comes from telling the truth.  They've prayed for his healing, therefore the truth has to prevail on all sides of this matter.  .


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Feb 2, 2012)

@Shimmie


Ok here is my two cents

The video was horrible. I did not feel as though Bishop Eddie was feeling uncomfortable with the whole thing. I seen a false humility. I am sorry...my spirit did not bear witness with that whole thing. Yes the word of God changes our lives but it is only changed when we APPLY it to our life.The doers of the word are justified before God. God was no where exalted in this at all. The whole"ceremony" was about Bishop Eddie Long. And the with the whole scroll thing? Talking about the scroll was 60k? Where was the salvation at in this? Really? and wrapping it around him and lifting him up in the chair? Who really got the glory in this because it sure wasnt God. This was a pure publicity stunt to get the people's mind off of whats really going on. This was manipulative and unbiblical. I know I may get some side eyes for the comment, but come on. I know we want to look at things purely, but sometimes we got to see it for what it really is.

Yes I want salvation for Bishop Eddie and all of New Birth, but thats not going to happen if people keep sweeping stuff under the rug and covering it up. And glossing it over with ceremonies.
Do I believe in forgiveness? Yeeeesss of course.Even if Bishop Eddie did commit those crimes...i believe God can heal, deliever and restore. But delieverance has to take place. Yes Bishop needs pray, please pray for him because I am. But I am more worried about those sheep in that church than everything. Deception. Even if a cloth was wrapped around him, it dont means deliverance has taken place. 




Shimmie said:


> Okay... for some reason, I'm not 'sensing' that he is comfortable with this. He seems 'distant'. I don't see him as feeling he is deserving of this. Perhaps he is feeling 'grateful' to have someone on his side.
> 
> I sense 'fear' in him, and perhaps a sense of being broken or in the process of it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 2, 2012)

Alicialynn86 said:


> @Shimmie
> 
> 
> Ok here is my two cents
> ...



No side eyes, Love... none at all.   I love your honesty.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks 



Shimmie


I just love truth...I can't go with the flow and let people believe this is right.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Feb 2, 2012)

*2 Peter 2:18-20*

*King James Version (KJV)*


*18For when they speak great swelling words of vanity, they allure through the lusts of the flesh, through much wantonness, those that were clean escaped from them who live in error. *
*19While they promise them liberty, they themselves are the servants of corruption: for of whom a man is overcome, of the same is he brought in bondage. **20For if after they have escaped the pollutions of the world through the knowledge of the Lord and Saviour Jesus Christ, they are again entangled therein, and overcome, the latter end is worse with them than the beginning.*





I just wanted to post this because we can't be deceived and think that just because someone speaks the word of God that they themselves are living a life of delieverance (speaking generally). The scripture shows us that they may be speaking deliverance and themselves be bound .


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 2, 2012)

Alicialynn86 said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I totally agree, Alicia.  That 'ceremony' was totally out of order and too far gone.    Be he guilty or innocent, the ceremony was way too much.  I'm not so sure, Bishop Long was in agreement or at least comfortable with it.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Feb 2, 2012)

Shimmie


You don't think he knew ahead of time this was going to happen?




Shimmie said:


> I totally agree, Alicia. That 'ceremony' was totally out of order and too far gone. Be he guilty or innocent, the ceremony was way too much. I'm not so sure, Bishop Long was in agreement or at least comfortable with it.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Feb 2, 2012)

if he really didn't know and was really uncomfortable, he should have stopped and point everything back to God and say he is not worthy of such and only God deserves such an honour and glory...that action whould have spoken to his humility...


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 2, 2012)

Alicialynn86 said:


> Shimmie
> 
> 
> You don't think he knew ahead of time this was going to happen?



I hope not...  



Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> if he really didn't know and was really uncomfortable, he should have stopped and point everything back to God and say he is not worthy of such and only God deserves such an honour and glory...that action whould have spoken to his humility...



Agreed... I would have stopped it.   Especially when that chair was lifted.  That was 'surely' a wide and heavy load.  The chair its self has some weight on it without anyone sitting in it.   

Each of you 'know' how hard I am on folks and situations.   I don't hold back nor spare any punches.   

So, What is it that I'm 'feeling'  here?   There's a pool of saddess all around this issue.   When I see this man, I feel yielded to pray.   Something is going on and I need to pray.  

I feel so bad about this confusion.


----------



## SummerSolstice (Feb 2, 2012)

all i see is self-praise and self-righteousness and I am disgusted. 
I also laughed at around 7:00 and after  it was just too much

*All the glory belongs to you... All the glory belongs to you ooooh God...*

And I know the Jewish population must be embarrassed and offended as well -_-


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Feb 2, 2012)

Its not wrong for feeling bad for him! Thats good Shimmie. Thats called compassion. But I promise you, if he is a sheep of God, God is dealing with his heart and sending him witnesses and salvation. But its up to him to respond..



Shimmie said:


> I hope not...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Laela (Feb 2, 2012)

Being compassionate toward someone and ''_feeling_ sorry for'  or 'pitiying' them are two different things.... You're  compassionate toward him because you want the best for him, inspite of his situation/actions. Pity is evoked from emotion.... compassion is an act of Love. 

ALICIALYNN, I'm trying to figure this out.. looks like he was surprised they did all that, but ITA he should've stopped it from taking place. 




Shimmie said:


> I hope not...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Feb 2, 2012)

I feel sorry for the people that can't see, that can't discern what they are sitting under. My prayer is "Lord open their eyes that they will see You and not look at a man." Christ is the only King.

*We are to pray and we are to sound the alarm and warn God's people. I am willing to open my mouth for God's people.*

Paul warned the church against false teachers and false prophets that would come in. 

Leadership is designed to lead the people to maturity in Christ, so that the Kingdom of God will grow and expand. To push them into Christ. It is not to have the people look to them.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Feb 2, 2012)

This made me ..ok im done.



Shimmie said:


> *That was 'surely' a wide and heavy load. The chair its self has some weight on it without anyone sitting in it. *


----------



## joy2day (Feb 2, 2012)

You ladies have expressed what I think really needed to be said in this thread. This whole topic of Bishop Long and New Birth is a sore one for me, as we got into heated fellowship around here when this story broke. Just to see so many people being deceived by what appears to be Bishop Long's "coronation" and "celebration" really grieves my spirit. And yet I do agree with @Shimmie that there was something on his face ... he seemed almost to be convicted by the whole affair. And yet he didn't stop it.

Recent reports in Atlanta say that he and First Lady Vanessa are divorcing, and I agree that there is a whole lot more to this story that isn't uncovered. I will be praying for all parties involved too.

May God have mercy on New Birth. I pray that they find the "new birth" that they seek.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 2, 2012)

Alicialynn86 said:


> This made me ..ok im done.



But did you see that chair.... high up in da' air ?     

Now see had one of those men had been  holding a grudge... his face would have been wearing a 'smudge'.     Holla' Tim bbbbbbeeeerrrrrrrr .


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Feb 2, 2012)

lol, at wide and heavy load ...'surely' sounds like a burden to me, Lord forgive me ...but yes I understand when you say that you feel a need to pray... he is still puffed up in pride ...I'm praying too cause I know that God CAN turn this situation around...




Shimmie said:


> I hope not...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 2, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> lol, at wide and heavy load ...'surely' sounds like a burden to me, Lord forgive me ...but yes I understand when you say that you feel a need to pray... he is still puffed up in pride ...I'm praying too cause I know that God CAN turn this situation around...



Thanks Love.... it's a result of your prayers that I'm seeing more to pray for and about.   You know what I mean?  It's part of the 'fire' in our hearts being rekindled.   

*sigh*  God's been calling us to this for a long, long time.  He has.


----------



## NaturallySweet73 (Feb 2, 2012)

Health&hair28 said:


> I could not watch the whole thing. A mess. It is full of manipulation to control the people even further. It is witchcraft. We are all made kings and priests unto our God only through Christ. There are no commoners in His King.
> 
> Folks are tired of this God king pastor foolishness. This is why many are running out for safety. It is not safe to sit under prideful, controlling leaders. They twist the scriptures to benefit their agenda and build their own kingdoms. But God is coming for all of this mess. They are bewitching the people of God and I am not scared to stand up against it. I am tired of this "don't put your mouth on the man of God". While they are steadily raping and robbing the people. Not so...wrong is wrong.
> 
> It is very important to know the Lord for yourself!!




AMEN!!!!!!!!


----------



## NaturallySweet73 (Feb 2, 2012)

Not trying to be super-spiritual, BUUUUTTTT  I  Personally, I couldn't watch the entire thing, because I could feel the demonic influence coming from it and the Lord let me know that I needed to give it a rest.  Just sayin'  

I'm really concerned by the level of control that he has over that congregation!  They were worshiping that man!  

Yes, they need tremendous prayer, even him, because if your breathing you still have a chance to repent of sin and turn.


----------



## aribell (Feb 2, 2012)

Couldn't watch it all, as I truly believe there's something bizarre going on in that church spiritually that I did not want to expose myself to.

I also don't think Long seemed comfortable.  If anything, it seemed that he could sense how "too much" all of this was.  You have to be truly megalomaniacal to be in such a precarious position legally and in one's leadership and still be into the praises of the masses.  Even people who are guilty know when the deception has gone too far, when the game has gotten out of hand.  

I was listening to a preacher the other day who said he truly believed that the church in Atlanta was bewitched.  He was like, You can tell them the truth plainly, show them, and they'll hear and see, but it won't stick.  He's in ATL, I'm not...but his comments are all I could think of when I saw this.  And I was just reading Jesus' letters to the churches in Revelation.  What does Jesus have to say to the believers in Atlanta?


----------



## Renewed1 (Feb 2, 2012)

Alicialynn86 said:


> This made me ..ok im done.



I thought I was the only one!  

Good one Shimmie!


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 2, 2012)

nicola.kirwan said:


> Couldn't watch it all, as I truly believe there's something bizarre going on in that church spiritually that I did not want to expose myself to.
> 
> I also don't think Long seemed comfortable.
> 
> ...



Nicola, this is what I was trying to think of and 'convey'.   I shared upward posts that he looked uncomfortable [I have to go back and fix my typo].  

At the bolded in your post, it does seem as he is thinking, it's way too much going on.   He wasn't expecting all of this and it's not so comfortable.   

You know, it reminds me of when you enter into something that you didn't anticipate the full process of, such as "Lord, what did I get myself into?" 

I still 'sense' that he looks 'broken'.   I pray that it's the Holy Spirit breaking and reproving him, in Jesus' Name to have a broken spirit and a contrite heart, peel away the layers from the inside out.   Let God be King and Lord of Lords...in Jesus' Name.

God was never fond of the idea of earthly Kings in the first place.      King Saul was a 'concession' as the children of Israel kept asking [demanding] God for a king.   God gave them what they asked for and has regretted it ever since.   

Only one can hold the title of King and that of course is King Jesus.  

Thanks again for your post.   I'm so relieved right now.


----------



## MSee (Feb 2, 2012)

Alicialynn86 said:


> @Shimmie
> 
> 
> Ok here is my two cents
> ...


 

^^^I agree. 

I watched this man for years and started to be repulsed by his pride. As far as I'm concerned that look on his face is quite common. I've seen it before and mainly when he was 'acting out' humility. 

I must confess that I was laughing  loudly throughout   I'll sober up now. Although I'm wondering if that is a wig he's wearing. I remember him going bald on top. 

This mess affects the entire body of Christ. I pray for those who believe that's what Christianity is about, I pray for new converts that might be drawn away and impressed by the pump and nonsense. God will deal with this mess. Let's hope he didn't know indeed (although I seriously doubt it) for he who exalts himself will be abased.

This passage comes to mind. 

*Ecclesiastes 8:4 Where the word of a king is, there is power;
And who may say to him, "What are you doing?"
5 He who keeps his command will experience nothing harmful;
And a wise man’s heart discerns both time and judgment*_,
6 Because for every matter there is a time and judgment,
Though the misery of man increases greatly.
7 For he does not know what will happen;
So who can tell him when it will occur?
8 No one has power over the spirit to retain the spirit,
And no one has power in the day of death.
There is no release from that war,
And wickedness will not deliver those who are given to it._
_9 All this I have seen, and applied my heart to every work that is done under the sun: There is a time in which one man rules over another to his own hurt._
_10 Then I saw the wicked buried, who had come and gone from the place of holiness, and they were forgotten[__a__] in the city where they had so done. This also is vanity. *11 Because the sentence against an evil work is not executed speedily, therefore the heart of the sons of men is fully set in them to do evil. 12 Though a sinner does evil a hundred times, and his days are prolonged, yet I surely know that it will be well with those who fear God, who fear before Him. 13 But it will not be well with the wicked; nor will he prolong his days, which are as a shadow, because he does not fear before God.*_
_* 
*_The first bolded is because I also heard Creflo Dollar defending Bishop Long in a sermon and it was troubling to say the least. It's as if he has something that makes him above reproach and his people better fear and submit or else. The second bolded section speaks for itself. God gives us time but sometimes we just don't get the point till He finally puts an end to our foolishness.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Feb 2, 2012)

wow, this is the first thing that came to mind that this man is a megalomaniac ...

I'm really concerned about that particular state (no offense to any from Atl), we must definitel pray for 'areas' I'm reminded about Michael and the Prince of Persia...




nicola.kirwan said:


> Couldn't watch it all, as I truly believe there's something bizarre going on in that church spiritually that I did not want to expose myself to.
> 
> I also don't think Long seemed comfortable. If anything, it seemed that he could sense how "too much" all of this was. You have to be truly *megalomaniacal* to be in such a precarious position legally and in one's leadership and still be into the praises of the masses. Even people who are guilty know when the deception has gone too far, when the game has gotten out of hand.
> 
> I was listening to a preacher the other day who said he truly believed that the church in Atlanta was bewitched. He was like, You can tell them the truth plainly, show them, and they'll hear and see, but it won't stick. He's in ATL, I'm not...but his comments are all I could think of when I saw this. And I was just reading Jesus' letters to the churches in Revelation. *What does Jesus have to say to the believers in Atlanta?[/*QUOTE]


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 3, 2012)

MSee said:


> ^^^I agree.
> 
> I watched this man for years and started to be repulsed by his pride. As far as I'm concerned that look on his face is quite common. I've seen it before and mainly when he was 'acting out' humility.
> 
> ...



Shame on you MSee 

He coulda' found out about our site and started using Mega Tek.    

Gee Gurl.... we's pop la' over hear with our hair growth.    

  


Seriously though.... some years back both he and his brother were diagnosed with Prostate cancer.   It happened to his brother first, later him.  They both received treatment and God indeed healed both of them.

Now I do remember a bald patch in the back of his head (Male Pattern Baldness).     

Most men who have been treated for Prostate issues, are given preventive treatments and one of the items is a natural herb called Saw Palmetto.  It shrinks the prostate for men who still have one and for those who've had their surgically removed, it is prescribed as an attempt to protect them from further cancer.   

One of the benefits of Saw Palmetto is Hair Growth.      It's good for both men and women.    It also balances hormones in both men and women.

This may (key word:  "May" or Perhaps) be the reason he now has hair.   

Maybe ... 

I love the product and it really does help with hair growth.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Feb 3, 2012)

wow, I finally got through it and a few of the comments ...

why is the scroll taped up

why did he refer to the removal of the covering of the scroll as 'foreskin'

Is the Bishop of the lineage of Aaron, how does the Rabbi know this

why would you wrap someone in something that old shouldn't it be under a glass somewhere

I understand that the Jewish community in Atlanta are outraged

King?


----------



## Laela (Feb 3, 2012)

^^Oh boy yes the Jewish community is in an uproar ... This keeps the fire lit under that longstanding conflict between traditional Jews and Messianic Jews, who believe that Jesus Christ (Yeshua) is the Messiah.


----------



## SummerSolstice (Feb 3, 2012)

someone's back is hurting after carrying that heavy self-righteous load around that stage


----------



## SummerSolstice (Feb 3, 2012)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...ent-impressed/2012/02/03/gIQAXWQxmQ_blog.html

Posted at 10:45 AM ET, 02/03/2012
Eddie Long crowned ‘king’; religious leaders aren’t impressed
By Elizabeth Flock

Megachurch leader Eddie Long is making waves once again after a video being circulated on the Web shows him being crowned “king” in an elaborate ceremony, the Associated Press reports. Other religious leaders have called the video “repulsive” and “inappropriate.”


Bishop Eddie Long sits on a throne during the video of an elaborate ceremony Sunday. (YouTube) The video, taken at a service last Sunday at Long’s church, New Birth Missionary Baptist in Lithonia, Ga., and released Wednesday, shows Messianic preacher Rabbi Ralph Messer instructing men to wrap Long in a ritual shawl, which Jews call a tallis.

“He's a king. God’s blessed him. He’s a humble man,” said Messer said. “But in him is kingship. In him is royalty. In him was a land of Israel.”

Long is then raised up on a throne to the ecstatic applause of the parishioners. “He now is raised up from a commoner to a kingship,” said Messer. 

The Rev. Morris Tipton, director of media relations at the National Baptist Convention, told black news site The Grio on Friday that he is not impressed by the video. “God has called us to be serving leaders and not celebrities,” Tipton said. The convention is the largest group of African American Baptists in the United States.

An associate professor of Hebrew and Old Testament at the Lutheran Theological Seminary at Philadelphia, the Rev. Wil Gafney, wrote a lengthy, negative assessment of the ceremony in the Huffington Post on Thursday. In the post, Gafney details “misrepresentations of the Torah and other Jewish sancta” by Messer.

Officials at Long’s church did not immediately return requests for comment on Friday.

Rabbi David Shiff of Congregation Beth Hallel, a Messianic Jewish synagogue in Roswell, also condemned the ceremony and Messner’s claim that he was a Messianic Jew.

“Ralph Messer in no way represents Messianic Judaism,” Shiff told the Associated Press. “He is not affiliated with any legitimate branch of Messianic Judaism. His actions in no way reflect the position of Messianic Judaism. I found the presentation to be repulsive and inappropriate.”

The Torah is believed to be a divine book in Judaism. Jewish groups said Long’s use of the scrolls in a church ceremony was offensive.

In the video, Messer also mentioned concentration camps in Poland during the Holocaust, during which six million Jews were murdered by Hitler’s Nazis and sympathizers. He said the Torah used in the ceremony was “a Holocaust scroll.”

“The connection of the Torah scroll to the Holocaust and then to Eddie Long is incomprehensible to me,” David P. Gushee, a professor of Christian ethics at Mercer University, told the Atlanta Journal-Constitution on Thursday. Gushee is a scholar of the Holocaust. “What was the point?”

Long made headlines in September 2010 after he was accused of sexual misconduct by four male former church members said he had abused his spiritual authority.

The megachurch leader settled out of court for an unknown amount of money in May and then took a sabbatical last year to deal with “personal issues.” He returned to the pulpit in January.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 3, 2012)

^ ^ ^ ^ ^

Thanks for sharing the article Summer Solstice...  

Was it worth it?  Having that ceremony like that?  Was it worth it?   I'm almost scared for the man and the the Minister who perfomed the ceremony.  

Somethings you just don't play with.   

And this is most definitely one of those, things.  

Ai Yi Yi....   

All the more reason to pray.  

And you know the devil threw all of this 'EXTRA' in there to keep the Church distracted.   We have to keep on moving forward with the Gospel of Jesus Christ; bringing others into His Kingdom and praying for those who are lost and weary and hungry for truth and a real relationship with the Lord. 

I will always need to be a student, simply because I don't have the capacity to know it all.   

This Minister obviously doesn't know all that's going on.  

Or does he?  Perhaps behind closed doors, Bishop Long repented... I dunno.  Still it doesn't rate a ceremony such as this.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Feb 3, 2012)

Repented?...if he repented he would have repented to those young men he abused. They are the victims in this. 

I just can't stand to see the weak and impressionable people, get used, abused, and manipulated. The hurt those boys are facing touched the core of their being. A man of the cloth allowed the devil to come in and now they have to figure out who or why this happened to them by someone who was supposed to be a godly example. 

He has brought reproach against the office of Bishop.  

That ceremony was more than likely set up to keep the people faithful to the bishop. 

I was under this type of control and abuse in church for over 10 years. God opened my eyes and called me out. I know most of the tricks they use to keep that grip on the people.


----------



## MonPetite (Feb 3, 2012)

.......................


----------



## MSee (Feb 5, 2012)

@SummerSolstice The article says much more than it appears to. Thanks for posting it.

The video presentation was full of symbolism and subliminal statements that seem to be curses. I couldn't help but remember the story in Acts about King Herod. Many verses of scripture keeps coming to mind, one such is:

_*1 Kings 18:21 Elijah went before the people and said, "How long will you waver between two opinions? If the LORD is God follow Him; but if Baal is God follow him." *_

And also:
_*Daniel 11:32 With flattery he will currupt those who have violated the covenant, but the people who know their God will firmly resist him. (I like the KJV 'but the people that do know their God shall be strong and do exploits'*)_

It's high time that we who believe in God make the effort to get to know Him and about Him by the revelation He has given us in His written words and the Spirit of truth, which was sent to reveal truth to us. That will help shield us from deception, including the deception of flattering lips and give us the courage to 'contend for the faith.' I'm tempted to insert the whole book of Jude here, but I'll resist. 

*Jude 1:3 Dear friends, although I was very eager to write to you about the salvation we share, I felt I had to write and urge you to contend for the faith that was once for all entrusted to the saints. 4 For certain men whose condemnation was written about long ago have secretly slipped in among you. They are godless men, who change the grace of our God into a licence for immorality and deny Jesus Christ our only sovereign and Lord.*

I'm now convinced that these 'wolf in sheep's clothing' (which includes women also) are in every Christ centred establishment, assigned, waiting and working to deceive and distract as many as they could, of those who would seek Christ. I think Jesus puts it bests when He declared:

*Matthew 23:12 For whoever exalts himself will be humbled, and whoever humbles himself will be exalted.*
*13 "woe to you, teachers of the law and Pharasees, you hypocrites! You shut the kingdom of heaven in men's faces. You yourself do not enter, nor will you let those enter who are trying to.*
*14 Woe to you, teachers of the law and Pharasees, you hypocrites! You travel over land and sea to win one convert, and when he becomes one, you make him twice as much a son of hell as you are.*


Jesus was speaking to those who at that time taught about God and should have been pointing people to God, but they were doing otherwise. Just like the we have seen in the video, it was pointing no one to God, yet these men are parading as men of God.

@Shimmie I can accept a rebuke, no need to sugar coat it after with flowery words and such. My hair/wig comment was low, and not Christ like.

I have to look up saw palmento. I’m amazed at how much you know about this Bishop’s personal life. 

@LittleGoldenLamb I have to take the time to tell you I truly appreciate your blog.


----------



## Laela (Feb 5, 2012)

Not to digress... but I had to quote myself...  to address this....

I'm hearing the various talk shows here and it seems the Jewish community is more concerned about violation of Jewish rites (or fake one, in this case) than any offense to God. 

What about GOD??





Laela said:


> ^^Oh boy yes the Jewish community is in an uproar ... This keeps the fire lit under that longstanding conflict between traditional Jews and Messianic Jews, who believe that Jesus Christ (Yeshua) is the Messiah.


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Feb 5, 2012)

Shimmie. I haven't watched the video but I've still been getting a feeling lately that he is wrestling with something spiritually. I think the part of him that knows this stuff is wrong is wrestling with the egotistical part that doesn't want to admit it and possibly give up everything he has. 


I also agree with what someone said another preacher said about New Birth: they're bewitched.  I've never had a good feeling about New Birth from when I was at Spelman and first became familiar with it. My college graduation was held there and he was strutting around like a peacock like it was all about him.   A few months ago he parked his new Rolls Royce on my aunt's grass because he was in town for a funeral. Didn't ask of course. When she met him she said phoniness was practically dripping off of him. 

He definitely needs prayer.  This sex scandal was the tip of The iceberg and a warning to him to stop his evil ways. But he seems intent on getting and having his treasures and rewards down here as opposed to building and storing them in heaven.


----------



## Relentless (Feb 5, 2012)

Shimmie  Hey!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 5, 2012)

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=598855

I saw that he was not comfortable with what took place, that's why I wanted to know in this thread what did he say to his congregation, etc.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 5, 2012)

Laela said:


> Not to digress... but I had to quote myself...  to address this....
> 
> I'm hearing the various talk shows here and it seems the Jewish community is more concerned about violation of Jewish rites (or fake one, in this case) than any offense to God.
> 
> *What about GOD??*


E.X.A.C.T.L.Y.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 5, 2012)

MSee said:


> @
> @[URL="http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=12537"]Shimmie I can accept a rebuke, no need to sugar coat it after with flowery words and such. My hair/wig comment was low, and not Christ like.
> 
> I have to look up saw palmento. I’m amazed at how much you know about this Bishop’s personal life.
> ...



It wasn't a rebuke; simply a response and I wanted to make it clear that I was not judging you nor your comment about his hair.


----------



## Laela (Feb 6, 2012)

OT

Shimmie your new Siggie evoked a few chuckles from me... hahaha...


----------



## mrselle (Feb 6, 2012)

I watched some of the video and I thought he looked uncomfortable, but I couldn't tell if he was trying to keep from crying or he wanted to appear to be humble or maybe all of it took him by surprise.  I was listening to The Yolanda Adams morning show this morning and she said that with mega churches whenever there is an "event" like that one there is a protocol that has to be followed....people have to go through administration.  That event had to be cleared and approved before it could take place.  So, if he really didn't know about this before hand then there must be someone on his staff that doesn't have his back.  At the end of the day, he is the one that is being held accountable and at some point he could have and should have stopped it.  That would have been a wonderful teaching moment for everyone in that church.


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Feb 6, 2012)

I finally watched it. He does look uncomfortable. Some of it is conviction. Some of it could be because that guest speaker was just confusing in what he was saying.  My head was swimming while trying to follow.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 6, 2012)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> I finally watched it. He does look uncomfortable. Some of it is conviction. Some of it could be because that guest speaker was just confusing in what he was saying.  My head was swimming while trying to follow.


This right here.


----------

